# Were off



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Bit of a sad start,peaches gave birth to 1st kitten around 4.15pm sadly i couldnt get him going he was a gorgeous choccy boy he was so big he was 121g im so angry at myself but really couldnt do anything i had to pull him ut in the end but it was to late.Rip chocolate boy. 

Im now waiting for the next kitten to be born iv got a feeling this is going to end in c section..god i hope not.

Iv not been on for a couple of flu sorry for not updating.

Fingers cross for a smooth labour here onwards.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Paws crossed for an easy labour here, so sorry about the little one that didn't make it


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh my so sorry to hear that. Fingers crossed for the others x


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Very sorry to hear the wee one didn't make it  and best wishes to your Cat in getting through the rest okay. Hope everything else goes okay for her.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear this we love BSH'S. Fingers crossed that everything from now on goes smoothly.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry to hear about the little boy. i really hope everything is going better now for your girl and her babies. big hugs for you from my lot xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the first one 


Fingers crossed everything from now on goes smoothly.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

thanx everyone i will give her another hour an if shes not had any more ill take her in.

This is her due date too.Come on peaches.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_im so sorry to hear that, i have everything crossed that the other kittens are ok. sending you a hug._


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope everything goes smoothly, good luck to you and Peaches!

Sorry about the loss of the little boy though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh dear  RIP tiny chocolate baby  Always sad to lose one 
Come on now Peaches lets have the others nice and easily - fingers crossed for safe and smooth deliveries x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh how sad  fingers crossed she had an easy time fom now on xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Choccy boy. xxxxx

Hope the others arrive safely, xxxxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Actually i think it was a lilac now,iv not had chocs or lilac born before.He was really nice though.

Iv rang vets their giving her till half 6 and if no more then were going in.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh the poor girl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

More contractions so thats a good sign.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Hope everything goes ok. Fingers crossed for Peaches. xx

RIP little boy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I can see kittens moving inside too to hopefully their fine.Cant believe she having them on her due date and at a good hour.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Fingers crossed everything runs smoothly now for her hun. So sad about the little man Rip xxxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

So sorry... Rip little one... Fingers and paws crossed this end, big hugs for you x


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

sorry to hear of your loss, But fingers and paws crossed this end..


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Very sad for your lose 

one of my girls lost 2 from a litter of 5 all where big chunky babies.

Sometimes they are just too long in the birth canal theres nothing you can do even when your helping them as i always do, dont beat yourself up i always do thou......she is due again in 3 weeks 2nd litter so fingers crossed.

Hope she's ok as we haven't heard from you.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the little boy RIP lil guy!!

Hope Peaches and the rest of her babies are doing well...i have everything crossed for them.
x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx everyone ok little update we have just got in from the vets they have given her two shots of oxytocin (sp) and they said the kittens feel very far back yet apart from one in the birth canal but it is still a little far back yet but vet wasnt worried at all and said if she given birth to one there is no reason she cant do the rest.

Expecting a long night.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Poor Peaches I know the feeling I had to have an oxytocin drip with both my baby's should speed contractions and make them stronger. Hoping she delivers ok. I hope you've got a coffee machine so you have a constant supply of caffeine. 

Is this her first litter?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes jo first litter thats why didnt want to risk leaving her longer.

Defo dont breed if you cant do stress cause this is very stressful.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes jo first litter thats why didnt want to risk leaving her longer.
> 
> Defo dont breed if you cant do stress cause this is very stressful.


I've had enough stress with Henry and his runny bum, his poo test showed 4 things on it. So I too have been to the vet today, hope yours is better than mine she made me feel like the stuff that was coming out of Henry's Arse.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> I've had enough stress with Henry and his runny bum, his poo test showed 4 things on it. So I too have been to the vet today, hope yours is better than mine she made me feel like the stuff that was coming out of Henry's Arse.


oh dear what did the test show


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Better news.. Come on baby girl ...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> oh dear what did the test show


Giardia, TF, corona virus and Clostridium perfringens.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Better news.. Come on baby girl ...


It is cosmills.

The lilac one we lost iv never had a lilac before it really was such a lovely colour.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Giardia, TF, corona virus and Clostridium perfringens.


 oh dear the corona virus could explain the runny bum.Do you have to get other cats tested now?


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

My blue c/p's girls 1st litter was exactly the same we lost baby number 1 labouring slowly so of to the vets 3 shots of oxytocin and she delivered with every shot all healthy babies.

She went on to give birth normaly with her other litters all healthy and problem free birth's......so this might not happen again with peaches future litters.

These are the times when breeding trys use but dont it all seem worth it in the end

Good luck fingers crossed all goes well.

Thinking of you.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about the little boy.
I am thinking of taking a break from this place but will keep a check on your website so be sure to keep it updated 

I mat get my choc boy one day


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> oh dear the corona virus could explain the runny bum.Do you have to get other cats tested now?


They are all now on panacur, they probably all have the corona virus now as they share litter trays even though I have 3 large ones. They only ever use one. If they all tested positive they is nothing that the vet could do. Just hope it doesn't mutate into anything sinister.

Do you have any tips on how to squirt panacur into 4 wriggly large cats?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> I'm sorry to hear about the little boy.
> I am thinking of taking a break from this place but will keep a check on your website so be sure to keep it updated
> 
> I mat get my choc boy one day


Oh no Jo why? you'll be missed.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> It is cosmills.
> 
> The lilac one we lost iv never had a lilac before it really was such a lovely colour.


She might have another in there...lilac's are beautiful, my lilac girl i have just retired is going to her new home friday, i have had her 5yrs so a very sad time for me.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> They are all now on panacur, they probably all have the corona virus now as they share litter trays even though I have 3 large ones. They only ever use one. If they all tested positive they is nothing that the vet could do. Just hope it doesn't mutate into anything sinister.
> 
> Do you have any tips on how to squirt panacur into 4 wriggly large cats?


I pin them down with my weight on there backs then just put the tube in the corner of the mouth aiming to the back of the throat.....good luck


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> I pin them down with my weight on there backs then just put the tube in the corner of the mouth aiming to the back of the throat.....good luck


Thanks


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> It is cosmills.
> 
> The lilac one we lost iv never had a lilac before it really was such a lovely colour.


It's is a great shame... I hope there is a lovey lilac girl, but my main concern is peaches , her health is greater than my need x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> They are all now on panacur, they probably all have the corona virus now as they share litter trays even though I have 3 large ones. They only ever use one. If they all tested positive they is nothing that the vet could do. Just hope it doesn't mutate into anything sinister.
> 
> Do you have any tips on how to squirt panacur into 4 wriggly large cats?


Wrap them tightly in a towel turn on their backs that should do the trick.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Any news yet?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> My blue c/p's girls 1st litter was exactly the same we lost baby number 1 labouring slowly so of to the vets 3 shots of oxytocin and she delivered with every shot all healthy babies.
> 
> She went on to give birth normaly with her other litters all healthy and problem free birth's......so this might not happen again with peaches future litters.
> 
> ...


Thanx kelzcats its horrible sitting here just wish thing were a bit quicker so i can stop worrying.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Couldn't you stay with her? i stayed with my girl it helped keep her calm, it was a long night we got in at 4.00 am with 4 beautiful blues that was 5 years ago.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Couldn't you stay with her? i stayed with my girl it helped keep her calm, it was a long night we got in at 4.00 am with 4 beautiful blues that was 5 years ago.


They ant kept her in they sent her home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hows it going hun, i hope poor peaches is ok and babies are safely on their way. xxxxx


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep coming back to this thread for updates.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope Peaches is doing okay - don't envy you at all  Sending a hug to keep you going


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have been asked to update this thread for we love bsh's.

Peaches is worn out and is currently on her way for a c-section.

I will be thinking of you tonight and will let you update when you are ready, sending many positive vibes and big hugs to both you and Peaches. xxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

poor girl , come on Peaches & kitts , really hoping for some good news .... 

WLBSH'S stay strong , easier said than done .. i know ... ((( hugs)))


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

poor girl :-( 
fingers crossed... Is this the girl with the HUGE Belly?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks CC really hope Peaches and rest of kitties will be ok. 

Thinking of you. Xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou so much everyone means alot.

Lucy no tass is the one with the big belly.

Ok well iv just got back in peaches is still at the vets infact she will be on the table now.

They asked me if i want her spayed so i said i think i will give her another chance 1st.

They are ringin me asap prob around 12.

This is my first c section i didnt expect it but im alot happier now shes there she just laid on their table didnt even get up so i think she was tired and i think iv done the best thing.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I am an insomniac so i will be here awaiting updates.. she will be fine.. in the best place x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes thats true


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope all goes well. I remember having an emergency caesarian (well, two actually) and after hours and hours of labour it was a relief to be anaesthetised from the chest down and let the doctors get on with it. I'm sure she'll be feeling the same.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im sure it will be a relief.

Hopefully should be news soon.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Update..we have 3 live kittens vet thinks two blues and a chocolate.

2 are strong but one is weak its the one stuck in the birth canal,so glad i took her in or we would have lost that one too.

They had to spay her as her uterus had ruptured.That a shame but obviously meant to be so im happy with that tbh i would have worried next time that the same would happen.

So hip hip horray!!

I collect her tomorrow


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

So glad she is ok x well wishes to mum and babies x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats good news that she is ok. Sorry she had to be spayed.


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm glad they are alright! I hope the little weak one pulls through...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Thats good news that she is ok. Sorry she had to be spayed.


Yes jo its a shame but clearly for the best cant wait to get my head down..lost my phone now god knows what iv done with that  right peeps im off to bed been a manic expensive day!! night a\ll will update tomorrow.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww bless ya, what a busy night you have had.
Glad Peaches and the kittens are doin ok, RIP tiny baby


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry it was such an event, and RIP to the little one lost.

Best of luck with the remaining 3 kittens and hope mum recovers well.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx sc's.I can not sleep  so keeping myself busy getting every thing ready im going to collect her a 9am.

Cant wait to confirm colours


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

First thread I checked this morning!!!! Congratulations and hope mum and babes are doing well this morning, Bet you can't wait to have her home as it sounds like a stressful time!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> First thread I checked this morning!!!! Congratulations and hope mum and babes are doing well this morning, Bet you can't wait to have her home as it sounds like a stressful time!


Aww how sweet i cant believe how interested you lot have been.

I hope tass doesnt do this to me next week cause she is really big now she has given birth before so hopefully she will be fine and im just being paranoid.

Yes cant wait to collect her and see how the weaker one is doing.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Omg just picked up... Poor little girl , pleased she is going to be fine and hopefully weak kit will pick up once home ... Wot a night for you .. Still sending hugs x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I put a positive vibe thread on cat chat, hope that was ok.

Glad you can pick Peaches and babies up today, and im sorry she had to be spayed.

sending more hugs to you, Peaches and babies. xxxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my goodness what a night,poor you poor peaches going through all that, im sorry about the baby you lost, i have my fingers crossed for peaches and the 3 remaining kittens, i hope the little weak one pulls through.xxxxx_


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

What a couple of days!!! I hope all goes well with the kittens!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh bless you what an awful time. I'm so sorry for the lost kitten and hope that the weak one is stronger by the time you get to see them.

Poor Peaches, thank goodness you acted when you did as it sounds like she would have been at great risk without getting the Vet's attention when she did.

I wouldn't worry unduly over Tass, hopefully she has a lot of small kittens not a few big ones. 121g is enormous.

Hope all goes well with the kittens and that Peaches makes a quick recovery.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Sorry she had to be spayed but i dont think that really matters now, as long as she's ok and the other 3 babies pull through, as you said you will only worry next time.

In breeding things are sent to try use to see if we are really dedicated to it, i have had my fair share of stress and upset no doubt there will be more to come but it's just part and parcel. But you forget and carry on when you have those beautiful babies.

Pics will be great when she's well (lilac's are much lighter then chocolates).


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im not happy i got there on time they made me wait half hour in waiting room,iv got home the weak kitten is freezing cold i just know that one wont make it its barely moving.

Her cut is a mess its bleeding a bit too,is that normal?

The other kittens look ok but they are going to scratch her wound i cant do anything about it.

The weak one is 107g,then a 106g,102g.

I dont know if its cause im so stressed but i dont have any hope.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Dont worry too much in now it's hard. Have you got a heat mat? if not a hot water bottle. Is the weak one feeding? Wrap him/her in a warm blanket and keep rubbing baby to warm it.

Have they give her pain relief? The wound will be stiched inside and if she has had the pain relief she wont feel much cats heal very quickly so try no worry.

Big Big babies good job you took her to the vets otherwise you could have lost her and the kittens especially as her uterus ruptured.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the difficult birth. A heating pad is a good idea or as kelzcats said a hot water bottle. Also possible to to fill up a thermos with hot water and put it in a sock if you don't have a hot water bottle on hand. Alternatively, carry the weak one in your bra  

I would be a bit worried about the wound. Bleeding a tiny bit is OK but it sounds like it's quite a lot and 'messy'?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Dont worry too much in now it's hard. Have you got a heat mat? if not a hot water bottle. Is the weak one feeding? Wrap him/her in a warm blanket and keep rubbing baby to warm it.
> 
> Have they give her pain relief? The wound will be stiched inside and if she has had the pain relief she wont feel much cats heal very quickly so try no worry.
> 
> Big Big babies good job you took her to the vets otherwise you could have lost her and the kittens especially as her uterus ruptured.


Iv got them under a heat lamp none are feeding yet im going to try get them started after mums settled.So angry at the vets letting the weak kitten be so cold honestly are they thick!

I didnt ask about the pain relief i hope they did.My head was all over place.

Yes im so glad i took her in thats if they have done it properly.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pipje said:


> Sorry to hear about the difficult birth. A heating pad is a good idea or as kelzcats said a hot water bottle. Also possible to to fill up a thermos with hot water and put it in a sock if you don't have a hot water bottle on hand. Alternatively, carry the weak one in your bra
> 
> I would be a bit worried about the wound. Bleeding a tiny bit is OK but it sounds like it's quite a lot and 'messy'?


Well i lifted her to her bed and saw some blood trickle out,this is why they told me to wait in waiting room cause they were cleaning wound up.I hope they have done it properly.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

She should have had a 24hr injection of pain relief....i would have thought they would have give pain relief thats a big op:incazzato:......but then again i dont now if they give cats pain relief when nursing kittens as it might be dangerous, i have never had a cat have a c-section.

Give the vets a call and ask the re pain relief.

Purhaps it looks messy at the moment with the blood is it still bleeding?

Just read your reply it shouldn't trickle out call the vet ASAP. Tell them your not going to pay the bill incase you need to take her to a different vet because your concerned and may need a second opion.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> She should have had a 24hr injection of pain relief....i would have thought they would have give pain relief thats a big op:incazzato:......but then again i dont now if they give cats pain relief when nursing kittens as it might be dangerous, i have never had a cat have a c-section.
> 
> Give the vets a call and ask the re pain relief.
> 
> Purhaps it looks messy at the moment with the blood is it still bleeding?


Agree.

Anyone think its a good idea to put a sock over the worst area of the wound? like a sleave to protect it from the kittens?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_omg that all sounds awful, poor girl, i really hope shes ok and you can warm up the kittens and get them feeding,im saying prayers here for them all. xxxxxxx _


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Is the wound near the nipples as i have not seen a c-section wound?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

It deffo should NOT be trickling blood at all!! Phone the vets back up and tell them or just take her straight back down. Whilst you are there pick up some kitten milk as sometimes when they have c-sections their milk doesn't come in for a while and the babies need to feed asap! My thoughts are with you and fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kelzcats said:


> Big Big babies good job you took her to the vets otherwise you could have lost her and the kittens especially as her uterus ruptured.


when tabitha had her 5 kittens last year they were 132g, 127g, 123g, 120g, and 110g. you say that peaches babies are big - does that mean tabitha had big babies or is it normal for moggies to have larger kittens than pedigrees


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

cats galore said:


> when tabitha had her 5 kittens last year they were 132g, 127g, 123g, 120g, and 110g. you say that peaches babies are big - does that mean tabitha had big babies or is it normal for moggies to have larger kittens than pedigrees


Tabithas babies where BIG i'm not sure if moggies have big babies as i have never had a moggie have babies only when we were young (kids) but that was a long time ago!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kelzcats said:


> Tabithas babies where BIG i'm not sure if moggies have big babies as i have never had a moggie have babies only when we were young (kids) but that was a long time ago!


i remember at the time thinking they seemed bigger than any of the others i had seen on here. maybe i fed her too well as she was so hungry when i took her in. she had been living rough, trying to feed 3 kittens and was pregnant again so when she came here she was ravenous


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I followed your post and remember it well......you done a brill job hope she is well, some people are wicked.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow u must be frazzled hun  so sorry for the loss of the little one but praying the other three make it - and hope mum is ok too - sounds a bit off how the vets have been - If I were you and you have any doubts - take her straight back - keep us posted xxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

kelzcats said:


> I followed your post and remember it well......you done a brill job hope she is well, some people are wicked.


she is great thanks, so loving and grateful for a decent home. only problem is she has been left with stomach ulcers caused through stress - which did burst recently. it's scarey when they vomit loads of blood. she's on meds now to keep her chilled and relaxed which helps keep her ulcers under control.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> It deffo should NOT be trickling blood at all!! Phone the vets back up and tell them or just take her straight back down. Whilst you are there pick up some kitten milk as sometimes when they have c-sections their milk doesn't come in for a while and the babies need to feed asap! My thoughts are with you and fingers crossed xxxx


Just checked her the wound isnt bleeding now and the two strong kittens are feeding.

The weak one is big but really struggling iv got him with me hes clicky so hes got fluid i think trying to keep him going.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well i lifted her to her bed and saw some blood trickle out,this is why they told me to wait in waiting room cause they were cleaning wound up.I hope they have done it properly.


so sorry that she is going through this. let's hope everything works out well for her and the 3 little ones. you must be exhausted


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> so sorry that she is going through this. let's hope everything works out well for her and the 3 little ones. you must be exhausted


Thankyou 
The kitten is gasping iv gave him some rescue breaths poor thing hes back pink now.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Just checked her the wound isnt bleeding now and the two strong kittens are feeding.
> 
> The weak one is big but really struggling iv got him with me hes clicky so hes got fluid i think trying to keep him going.


Thats great about peaches and the other 2 babies just keep a close eye on her hopefully she is on the road to recovery 

It does sound like fluid hope baby makes it sometimes nature does her thing and although it hurts it's ment to be.....fingers crossed for the littleone i will wait for your updates throughout the day and hopefully we have more good news re: the baby.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Just checked her the wound isnt bleeding now and the two strong kittens are feeding.
> 
> The weak one is big but really struggling iv got him with me hes clicky so hes got fluid i think trying to keep him going.


I will probably be shot down again but I truly believe that if it is not looking good for the kitten and they are clicking when breathing then a couple of downward swings (carried out correctly) really do/can help.

Back to Mummy if there is any dripping from the wound of blood or blood tinged fluid you need to get her checked back up. Obviously if you are checking the wound or cleaning near it don't wipe only dab as if you wipe you could dislodge a clot forming to help heal. I would also clip the kittens claws slightly so they are not as long and able to scratch and catch the wound as easily to help her stay more comfy. Is there any excess swelling around the wound? If there is or any develops then again this is something that needs checking out.

HTH hun and I am sending healing vibes to mummy and babies xxxx


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Omg can't get over what you have been through that last 48 hours!! 

Love and best wishes to you all and rest up,when you can your no used to them if your overtired xxx


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Thankyou
> The kitten is gasping iv gave him some rescue breaths poor thing hes back pink now.


I now it's not nice but tometimes you just have to let them go as your just prolonging the pain, i know we will always try to keep them going but it's not always the kind thing to do.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> I now it's not nice but tometimes you just have to let them go as your just prolonging the pain, i know we will always try to keep them going but it's not always the kind thing to do.


i know, i think hes going now.I dont think its fair to keep him going like this.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> i know, i think hes going now.I dont think its fair to keep him going like this.


((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

I always hate this bit is awful.......my heart goes out to you and of course the little baby.

This is when i want to give up breeding but we always bounce back chin-up


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> I always hate this bit is awful.......my heart goes out to you and of course the little baby.
> 
> This is when i want to give up breeding but we always bounce back chin-up


So true i feel like giving it all up..tomorrow will be another day.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> So true i feel like giving it all up..tomorrow will be another day.


Dont give up! mum and babies need you and you got your other girl due soon things will be brighter in a few days.

What colours do you have?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Dont give up! mum and babies need you and you got your other girl due soon things will be brighter in a few days.
> 
> What colours do you have?


Looks like a black to me but im told chocs are really dark too so a few days and ill know more but i think its black.The other is blue.

Yes hoping for better luck with tass.:yesnod:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh love, what an awful time for you. Just do what KittenfosterMummy said and keep him warm, do you have any kittystim? but he would need to be properly warm to give it. 

He has been through a lot in his short life but he is a good sized kitten so there is hope. Thank goodness the other two are feeding. Once he is properly warm try taking one of them off the boob and have a go at latching him on. 

I've not had a C section so can't advise much, but once he is warm and rested you will know more. I managed to resuscitate a newborn kitten last week and he sounded absolutely dreadful after, proper gasping but he is fine now. I did the thrusts that kittenfostermummy mentioned but not sure if that was what did it.

Thinking of you, Peaches and the kits,

Hard though it is please keep us updated.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

Chocs are very dark will give you my opinion when we see pics no rush!

What colour is peaches and the stud boy?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm keeping everything crossed for the little one. remember snazzyjazzy with little lucy. no one thought she would make but i believe she is doing really well now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> Chocs are very dark will give you my opinion when we see pics no rush!
> 
> What colour is peaches and the stud boy?


mums blue tortie dad is choc.

Yes lucy was a fighter


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

On my, what an ordeal for you all! 

Big hugs xx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Sending hugs and positive vibes!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Praying for the weak one hope he makes it.

Big hugs and remember cats heal a lot quicker than we do. If in any doubt about the wound though give vet a ring.

Somethings also look a lot bleaker when you are tired so try to get some shut eye.

If I was closer I'd come and give you a hand, then maybe not, that might not be wise oh poo, literally


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sadly the weak one has gone thankyou to every one who sent their healing vibes.

Others are strong the blue now weights 119g.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

So sorry RIP little baby.

Lets hope the other 2 do well and mum.

Keep use updated.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh no so sorry to hear that r.i.p little ones


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry for the loss of this little one - the others are stronger like you say so fingers crossed for them and for peaches to get over this quickly


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I can tell you i have one massive headache.
Other two are doing smashing why cant vets do a flank c section? would make mum less sore its going through me watching them go at her like they do.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_R I P little one, go join your brother at rainbow bridge,xxxxx

so sorry to hear this sad news, but have everything crossed that mum and the surviving two kittens will be ok.xxxx_


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry you had such an ordeal, and that you lost the two little ones. Glad the others are doing well. Take care of you too


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww so sorry hun  RIP little baby xxxx 

Glad the other two are doing well ....keep your chin up hun xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Well peeps fab news iv got the black suckling all it took was a bit of cimi cat on mums teats and it got straight on so its good news here onwards.Tomorrow i will get you all pics.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats great news


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yay!!! xxx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry you've had such an awful time of it. Big hugs to you xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> i'm so sorry you've had such an awful time of it. Big hugs to you xx


cheers jo


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Hey Hun, So sorry for all that youv been through in the last 2 days, Im glad Peaches is doing well and the little kitties.

so sorry for the loss, hugs xx


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad the baby is suckling....try and put your feet up as you will have your hands full and another litter arriving shortly.

I have 3 girls due a week apart from each other first one in 3 weeks time.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> So glad the baby is suckling....try and put your feet up as you will have your hands full and another litter arriving shortly.
> 
> I have 3 girls due a week apart from each other first one in 3 weeks time.


Oh boy that is going to be fun for you what colour girls are they?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Pics for you all 
































And mum she dont like flash !


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

^^^ :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

The little blacks coat is sooooooooo shiny :001_wub: Lovely babies :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Meezey said:


> The little blacks coat is sooooooooo shiny :001_wub: Lovely babies :001_wub:


I agree  'note to self must not keep black' :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweeties :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless they are so cute, adorable little babies.
Ok so which 2 are mine.

poor peaches looks knackered. xxxxx


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

What an awful thing to happen. I hope you feel better after a good nights sleep.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Bless they are so cute, adorable little babies.
> Ok so which 2 are mine.
> 
> poor peaches looks knackered. xxxxx


think it was the flash cc she having a wonder about now nice and perky.

Could murder a radox bath naughty 2 year old has tipped my radox down the plug thats his best party trick :incazzato:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good to know peaches is ok after all this, poor girl.
So are you keeping these babies then? xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Good to know peaches is ok after all this, poor girl.
> So are you keeping these babies then? xxx


The girl would be nice to keep back but im worried that c sections may run in lines..anyone any experience with this?Wouldnt like to go through this with her daughter.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Both of them are so precious  beautiful colouring!

Glad Peaches is doing well too


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh the black one is so pretty!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Gorge gorge gorge ... Both babes look great and peaches looks better than I expected ...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are beautiful, glad mum is up and about ,hope you get some rest tonight.xxxxx_


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Scrummiest yummiest babies ever! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful Babies, just like their Mummy:001_wub:
So glad she is OK xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Gorge gorge gorge ... Both babes look great and peaches looks better than I expected ...


I was thinking the same. Bless her little furry paws.:001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

They look wonderful, thanks for the pics

I hope you get some rest tonight.


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Oh boy that is going to be fun for you what colour girls are they?


All blue girls with a blue stud boy i always get blue babies as he doesn't carry c/p.......i'm concentrating on my solid blue lines


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> All blue girls with a blue stud boy i always get blue babies as he doesn't carry c/p.......i'm concentrating on my solid blue lines


oh right no trouble working out the colours then


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> They look wonderful, thanks for the pics
> 
> I hope you get some rest tonight.


Well i wont show you her belly the jo will make your stomach turn.Looking better than this morning though now a gave her a small clean.x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I will take the grey one (or do they call it blue ) off your hands


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Gorgeous babies!!


----------



## kelzcats (Aug 1, 2011)

The kittens are BEAUTIFUL :001_wub: just like mum glad all is well.

Peaches is beautiful,it would be nice to keep her girly back would you have a stud boy for her i know it's early days but worth thinking about


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I will take the grey one (or do they call it blue ) off your hands


Yep blue jen but OH is adament its grey


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

kelzcats said:


> The kittens are BEAUTIFUL :001_wub: just like mum glad all is well.
> 
> Peaches is beautiful,it would be nice to keep her girly back would you have a stud boy for her i know it's early days but worth thinking about


I do have two other studs kelzcats but im worried that her daughter would be same have you ever heard of c sections running in lines?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

beautiful kittens and what a gorgeous mom. well done peaches xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I expect Carly will know about c-sections running in lines as her girls had them, shes probably snoozing away now but im sure she will tell you in the morning. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I expect Carly will know about c-sections running in lines as her girls had them, shes probably snoozing away now but im sure she will tell you in the morning. xxx


Perfect candidate cc.
I was told by my friend today that her friend had a cat who had a c section she kept daughters back and that line was prone to c sections i wont keep her if others believe it does.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry you lost another, breeding really sucks sometimes 

The kittens are beautiful



> The girl would be nice to keep back but im worried that c sections may run in lines..anyone any experience with this?


Really depends on why, and whether that can be inherited - and even then....

I know one cat that couldn't give birth naturally, had one emergency section and the next one scheduled then was retired.
Her keeper girl was fine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh no  it was petloverjo who chose the names on s&l thread naming her friends 2 kittens, im now officially a numptie 

anyway prince sooty and princess sweep are fab names so we will stick to those.

Party on cat chat at 8pm tomorrow, gonna get sozzled again yipee xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> So sorry you lost another, breeding really sucks sometimes
> 
> The kittens are beautiful
> 
> ...


Thats interesting would like to hear what other breeders think.Oh and thankyou sc's


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> oh no  it was petloverjo who chose the names on s&l thread naming her friends 2 kittens, im now officially a numptie
> 
> anyway prince sooty and princess sweep are fab names so we will stick to those.
> 
> Party on cat chat at 8pm tomorrow, gonna get sozzled again yipee xxx


arrh suits these great tho.

Iv banned myself from parties on here :ciappa:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry hun, i will drink your bottle.:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> oh no  it was petloverjo who chose the names on s&l thread naming her friends 2 kittens, im now officially a numptie
> 
> anyway prince sooty and princess sweep are fab names so we will stick to those.
> 
> Party on cat chat at 8pm tomorrow, gonna get sozzled again yipee xxx


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: at least I've done something right this week chosen kitty names, I'm well Chuffed


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Oh what a shame about the little one and an awful 48hrs for you. 
We are having a crappy time here too x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> Oh what a shame about the little one and an awful 48hrs for you.
> We are having a crappy time here too x


Whats going on at your end lucy?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:: at least I've done something right this week chosen kitty names, I'm well Chuffed


Well done jo they are perfect mames...love them.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Just caught up with this. You and Peaches have been through the mill, haven't you? Sending hugs! :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

And guess whats just come today..the blumin feeding tube i just knew it


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awwww they are adorable :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hows peaches, Sooty and Sweep today hun, all going well i hope. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Hows peaches, Sooty and Sweep today hun, all going well i hope. xxx


Yes still strong black one still need some help finding the nipple but sure he will get the hang of it in next few days.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How are they doing now? xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Fabulous TM  sweep is the biggest and sooty is not too far behin if just done weights but iv got side tracked and forgot what they were ill have to do them again it was something like 236g sweep and 161g for sooty.They are 5 days.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Think Sweep needs to be renamed Peppa Pig then, greedy baby.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

When is your other queen due?

Glad they are doing well. how's Peaches?


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

yay for the kittens... i am bored stupid go and poke Tass and tell her to hurry up, failing that give her a squeeze


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> When is your other queen due?
> 
> Glad they are doing well. how's Peaches?


Today plj  peaches is great really enjoying been a mum


Lucy1012 said:


> yay for the kittens... i am bored stupid go and poke Tass and tell her to hurry up, failing that give her a squeeze


*gently squeezing*  me too i cant wait so need to know what colours were getting.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Today plj  peaches is great really enjoying been a mum
> 
> *gently squeezing*  me too i cant wait so need to know what colours were getting.


I just want a lilac girl .. You can dye her if she come out a different colour they will not notice ...:lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I just want a lilac girl .. You can dye her if she come out a different colour they will not notice ...:lol:


*Checks cupboard for peroxide* check :lol:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_all these kittens and pregnant cats, i cant tear myself away from the computer,..:001_tt1:..._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tell me about it i should be cleanig


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_haha lol, i can sit here till 3, then have a hospital appointment, so can someone start having them now please, thank you, ..........._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _haha lol, i can sit here till 3, then have a hospital appointment, so can someone start having them now please, thank you, ..........._


Yes tassy listen to aunt colliemerle


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

we love bsh's said:


> Tell me about it i should be cleanig


If I had little kitties I would never get anything done! pmsl :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

suzy93074 said:


> If I had little kitties I would never get anything done! pmsl :001_tt1::001_tt1:


They are complete time wasters, i could sit all day and play with them... hhhhmm some days i do


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lucy1012 said:


> They are complete time wasters, i could sit all day and play with them... hhhhmm some days i do


awwww - have u got your own thread with pics?? :001_tt1:


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Any news this morning WLBSH? xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Any news this morning WLBSH? xxxx


Nothing kitty pig,only more bed digging.Grrrrrr.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Nothing kitty pig,only more bed digging.Grrrrrr.


:lol: Im tempted to find your vets and do a sit down protest :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> :lol: Im tempted to find your vets and do a sit down protest :lol:


Your on your own its freezing


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

you got more on the way BSH?? :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> you got more on the way BSH?? :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Yes suzy going to be some lovely colours in this litter


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking forward to pics xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you tried giving her some curry


----------

